# [V] 3D-Lasergravur-Figur mit LED



## TAPO (17. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich habe bei einem Gewinnspiel eine Figur die in einen Glasblock gelasert wurde mit dem passenden LED-Sockel gewonnen und kann diese nicht so recht gebrauchen... aber vielleicht findet sich ja hier einen Interessenten!

Links zum Hersteller:
Figur Raging Demon
Leuchtsockel 

Wie man sehen kann hat die Figur einen Hersteller-Neuwert von 99€ und der Leuchtsockel 16,90€.

Da ich es ja selbst 'nur' gewonnen habe würde ich mich über angebote von euch freuen - Geld, Games, BluRay's, HDDVD's oder gemixt, einfach alles anbieten!

Mfg Tapo


----------



## TAPO (20. Mai 2009)

Sheep


----------



## kiaro (23. Mai 2009)

10-15€ inkl.?

Die sieht echt super aus.


----------



## TAPO (24. Mai 2009)

ist mir dann doch ein 'bisschen' zu wenig


----------



## kiaro (26. Mai 2009)

TAPO am 24.05.2009 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ist mir dann doch ein 'bisschen' zu wenig


Und wie viel?


----------



## TAPO (26. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte da eher an so jeweils an ein Drittel als Verhandlungsbasis gedacht (33€ / 5,60€) exkl. Versand


----------

